# Husky Grooming



## AppleCow (Nov 6, 2007)

How often do Huskies have to be groomed? Mine is about 5 months old right now and still have pretty short fur. Is the length just a matter of preference or is it better for Huskies to have shorter fur?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

AppleCow said:


> How often do Huskies have to be groomed? Mine is about 5 months old right now and still have pretty short fur. Is the length just a matter of preference or is it better for Huskies to have shorter fur?


They dont need to be groomed. Bathed once or twice a year, if you want. But the hair should never be cut.

If you dont want to do it yourself then you can bring the husky in to be brushed for shedding. I just use a furminator and slicker brush. I use the furminator about 4x a year and the slicker weekly.

But you absolutely never want to cut their fur, i cant emphasize this enough. Unless theres a medical reason for it.


----------



## AppleCow (Nov 6, 2007)

Bathed only once or twice a year? That doesn't seem enough to me. Even though I keep the dog indoors and out for walks and runs, it gets pretty smelly after a week or two and sometimes it just gets dirty. 

Is there something wrong with washing it monthly or bi monthly? Such as issues with fur or coat?

I'm still a new Husky owner. Well the dog is Husky/GSD to be exact, I hope that doesn't make a difference.

Btw, I have both the Furminator and a slicker brush, the Furminator is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

AppleCow said:


> Bathed only once or twice a year? That doesn't seem enough to me. Even though I keep the dog indoors and out for walks and runs, it gets pretty smelly after a week or two and sometimes it just gets dirty.
> 
> Is there something wrong with washing it monthly or bi monthly? Such as issues with fur or coat?
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with bathing more often just not like twice a week or something as it dries out the skin.

Ive had Ollie for 6 months now and he doesnt even have a smell. Maybe a faint smell but bathing will only make them smell good for a day or two then back to normal.

My fathers labs needed baths every month and i hosed them off with water nearly daily. I never let them on the bed because they smell. But Ollie i allow on the bed as his smell is really nonexistent unless im trying to find it.

Most husky websites will tell you the same.. Most owners will bath them like every 6-12 months.

However i have no idea how the gsd in him can change that. I dont remember my moms gsd too well.


----------



## justagirl21 (Jan 19, 2008)

I come across only a handful of Huskys in the Salon I work at and nothing beats a greyhound comb and slicker combination to remove loose and dead hair. I've heard alot about the FURminators and I've used them but I wouldn't use it on a husky. The FURminators are basically a stripping knife on an ergernomic handle and Huskys generally don't need Stripping out, but a regular brush out to keep the moulting hair at bay and prevent it sitting in the top coat and becoming thick and dense.


----------

